# TOTUGers October 22 2017 meeting.



## Roy&Eira (Sep 21, 2017)

Our next meeting is a month away and will be at:-

East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)

Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting.

Date - Sunday October 22 2017

Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm



A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs.  If we do not have 20 people attending we will require a couple of $ extra from each participant to ensure that we can pay for the room rental.



TUG has donated a free membership as a door prize at our meeting.



We need a presentation and/or topics for discussion at our meeting. A volunteer to MC the meeting would be nice.

We need some projection equipment for our presenters to use. I have a PC which I will bring this time!

We need someone to provide refreshments. Eira and I will bring some white wine.



The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-

2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle

2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)

3:00 – Roy & Eira - Amsterdam to Budapest with (Tony Wohlfarth’s material on Budapest)  

3:30 – TBD.

4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)

4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle

5:00 – End of meeting           





Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.



If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Sep 23, 2017)

We are looking forward to seeing our TOTug friends! I'll bring our Vietnam presentation.

Dori


----------



## Roy&Eira (Oct 6, 2017)

TOTUGers October 22 2017 meeting. 

Our next meeting and will be at:-

East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)

Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting.

Date - Sunday October 22 2017

Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs.  If we do not have 20 people attending we will require a couple of $ extra from each participant to ensure that we can pay for the room rental.

TUG has donated a free membership as a door prize at our meeting.

Bob Greehalgh has agreed to MC the meeting.

Basil Dias will provide projection equipment for our presenters to use. I have a PC which I will bring this time!

Eira and I will bring some white wine and dessert tray. Doreen Frankland will bring a veggie tray. Keith & Jolene Baker will bring a fruit tray.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-

2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle

2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)

3:00 – Roy & Eira - Amsterdam to Budapest with (Tony Wohlfarth’s material on Budapest)  

3:30 – Doreen Frankland - Vietnam presentation.

4:00 – Alain Guy  -  time share exit team

4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle

5:00 – End of meeting           

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------

